# My 2.5 Gallon Nano and 10 Gallon Micro



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

2.5 Gallon Nano


















10 Gallon Micro



















More details and pictures on these in my signature link.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

you know looking at thoose, it does seem the kind of scape id expect from homer simpson

i kid, but they do look like they need some work


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Homer, what kind of lighting do you have and how are you currently fertilizing?

Also, how long have you had them running?

Small tank looks good, big tank looks like it's hurting.

Tell us more!

EDIT: K, just noticed your sig.........


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Actually, not as bad as it may look. The tanks have been up and running for about 8 weeks, and it is a shame that I did not take pictures when I first planted the tanks. You really would have had to seen the before and after pictures and the pathetic state of the plants to really appreciate the difference. The many banana plants in the 10 gallon were purchased from Pet Cetra and Wal-Mart and were on the verge of dieing given that they were improperly cared for. Believe it or not, many of the plants that were placed in the 10 gallon were in much worse shape when they were put in there. And to make matters worse, a few snails managed to hitch a ride on a few of the plants and if anything I thought the snails would multiply and make a all you can eat salad buffet out of the plants, especially since many of the plants were unhealthy to begin with. I didn't think that any of the plants would make it. I bought these in an attempt to revive them and given the formation of a thick and long roots and new leaves shooting all over the place daily, I believe that I succeeded in reviving them. My goal with the 10 gallon was to use it as a plant only harvesting tank given the high cost of plants my area. That is why the aquascaping looks so Homer Simpson like:frown: 

10 Gallon

2 18 inch fluorecent(undercabinet) fixtures using Phillips Plant and Aquarium fluorescent tubes(they were about $6 each from Home Depot). I removed the canopy and replaced it with a glass cover. I placed the fixtures on the glass canopy to ensure more uniform lighting. Photo period is 12 hours using an electronic timer. 

The substrate is fluorite in the 10 Gallon

I am using c02 injection in the 10 Gallon using Nutafin CO2 canister system

The filter is a Aquaclear 20 box filter and the media consists of a thin layer of polyfibre, overlaid with a custom cut sponge. This inturn is overlaid with a bag of ceramic rings. The flow is set to minimum and I have placed another powerhead(set to minimum) for added circulation.

Chemicals used include: Fluorish excel at about a 1/4 cap daily. 1/2 cap with water change and Excel comprehensive at about 1/4 cap twice weekly

50% water change weekly.

On the 2.5 gallon

Lighting: 15 watt GE 6500 K daylight in Canopy supplemented with a 15 watt full spectrum, via a clip on lamp. Photoperiod is 12 hours using an electronic timer.

Substrate is Schultz Aquatic Soil

Filter is Elite Mini(1-3 gallon submersible filter). Media consists of a few Seachem Matrix stones, overlaid with a custom cut sponge.

There is no Co2 injection.

Chemicals used include: Fluorish Excel. I used to use .25 ml. But after 6 weeks the tank began developing thread algae, so I have reduced lighting period to 8 hours and have increase Fluorish Excel to 1 Ml every two days to try and get rid of the algae. I also use Fluorish comprehensive(about .20 ml once a week).

50% water change weekly. 

Okay, I am in the process of setting up two tanks. One is a 10 gallon and the other is a 5gallon "Buddha" Hex and pictures will follow once everything is finalized and ready.

Best Regards.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

10 gallon micro?

I'd think the 2.5 gallon was a pico and the 10 gallon would be a standard size...or it could be considered a nano.  Haha, just playin with you.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Homer, you have good intentions and a great plan (i.e. your harvesting idea).
I think you would be happier with your results if you took a look around at the "Swap n Shop" section of the Forums.

A lot of people are selling healthy plants and abundant supply!

Many are offering plants and cuttings in generous amounts for free, at only the cost of shipping.
Very top-notch plants, health and portion-wise. 

I think it would be worth your time to check it out :biggrin: 

Cheers,
yoko


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

yoko said:


> Homer, you have good intentions and a great plan (i.e. your harvesting idea).
> I think you would be happier with your results if you took a look around at the "Swap n Shop" section of the Forums.
> 
> A lot of people are selling healthy plants and abundant supply!
> ...



I really appreciate the feedback and advise yoko. I will look into this. Many thanks.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> I really appreciate the feedback and advise yoko. I will look into this. Many thanks.


You're welcome. It's a pleasure to help you. 
Welcome to the Forums, by the way!
Don't forget to have fun :0)


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah the SnS section is a great place for quality and cheap plants, they even have many rare plants you can't find locally. And like yoko said, don't forget to have fun, after all that is why it's a "hobby" don't over do it


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

RESGuy said:


> Yeah the SnS section is a great place for quality and cheap plants, they even have many rare plants you can't find locally. And like yoko said, don't forget to have fun, after all that is why it's a "hobby" don't over do it



Thanks .

 Canadian Customs is really strict with importation of live aquarium plants. If you don't apply for a plant permit $35 and obtain a phytosanitary certificate, the plants will not clear customs and the plants will be confiscated. Many suppliers will pass the cost of the Phytosanitary Certificate to the purchaser and the cost is $35-$50.

If you want to avoid having your shipment ceased by Canadian Customs, you have to front $70-90 upfront and then $35-50 for a phytosanitary certificate for each future shipment. The permit is good up to 3 years. I found a two really good suppliers of aquarium plants. They both had excellent variety of plants and mosses. One was a Malaysian supplier on E-Bay and the other was William Tricker Inc in the US. The cost of obtaining a plant permit "and" phytosanitary certificate, not to mention the cost of plants and delivery charges made it too cost prohibitive. As much as I love this hobby, there is only so much that I can afford to spend. 

By the way, one thing I forgot to mention is that one of the most pathetic looking plants that I purchased from Wal-Mart was a Wendolv Java Fern. 8 weeks after purchasing it is constantly developing new plantlets that I have to constantly prune. Yeah I know, Wendolv's are supposed to be easy to grow, but you wouldn't have thought so if you saw the condition of this one when I first got it. Also, the Hygrophiliacorymbosa Compacta is really taking off and another one where I have to contantly prune the stems to keep it from growing out of the tank. 

Best Regards.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

What you say is true, but I think they have a Canadian Swap n Shop too 

EDIT: Their is but it isn't very active :icon_neut 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/canada-swap-n-shop/


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

RESGuy said:


> What you say is true, but I think they have a Canadian Swap n Shop too
> 
> EDIT: Their is but it isn't very active :icon_neut
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/canada-swap-n-shop/










Should have seen that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


>


How appropriate


----------

